# Using things for stuff other than their intended purpose.



## PhotonGuy (Mar 27, 2015)

Sometimes, it makes sense to use stuff for uses other than their intended purposes and in some cases, that's how new innovations and inventions come to be. Now, why am I bringing this up in a room about sports and entertainment? Because in particular Im thinking of the sport of Basketball. Basketball has a very interesting story of how it was invented. A gym teacher wanted a sport that could be played indoors during the long, cold winters so he took a soccer ball and some fruit baskets and hung the fruit baskets at either side of a gym and said that the objective was to get the soccer ball into the fruit baskets and thus Basketball was invented and the rest is history. Now, how does this relate to the title of this thread? Because soccer balls weren't intended to be dribbled and thrown they were intended to be kicked as its done in the sport of Soccer. Also, fruit baskets weren't intended to throw balls into they were intended to carry fruit. However, by using these items in ways they weren't intended to be used a gym teacher invented a new sport which to this day is a very big sport that makes lots of money and has millions or even billions of fans. Of course, later on they did come out with specially designed balls that are meant to be used in Basketball as well as hoops and nets to replace the fruit baskets but obviously those things weren't around before Basketball was invented so the gym teacher used what he had. If it weren't for the gym teacher using soccer balls and fruit baskets in ways that weren't intended than there never would've been the specially designed basket ball and the hoops and nets that came about as a result. So sometimes, quite often I must say, its good to use stuff for purposes other than what they were intended for.


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 27, 2015)

So, a load of balls then.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 27, 2015)

They invented Polo from the age old custom of batting peoples heads around after a battle. Good Times!


----------



## Tez3 (Mar 27, 2015)

Touch Of Death said:


> They invented Polo from the age old custom of batting peoples heads around after a battle. Good Times!




Not true it's a myth.
History Federation of International Polo


----------



## Buka (Mar 27, 2015)

Ever have a really good bottle of wine with no corkscrew - at an hour, or day, when the stores are closed?

If there's an eye hook in your basement rafters, or if you just have a screw, screw into cork, use appropriate extractor.

Cheers!


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 28, 2015)

Buka said:


> Ever have a really good bottle of wine with no corkscrew - at an hour, or day, when the stores are closed?
> 
> If there's an eye hook in your basement rafters, or if you just have a screw, screw into cork, use appropriate extractor.
> 
> Cheers!



Or, you can just put the bottom of the bottle into your shoe, and whack the shoe on a wall.


----------

